# Elda Realms of Beleriand in the First Age



## TolkienNewbie (Jul 31, 2015)

http://bit.ly/1DepMY0

I'm trying to make a map to help me better comprehend the silmarillion and using what I've read I think I've mapped out where the different branches of the Elda lived in Beleriand during the first age. I real just want suggestions on how to make it more acurate, so suggest away! 

P.S. The very well drawn map is of Tolkien's creation obviously, I just did the colored bits


----------



## Alcuin (Jul 31, 2015)

That is outstanding! Very good. Kudos. 

The map is by Karen Wynn Fonstad, btw, _Atlas of Middle-earth_. 

I notice your map has a shadow in the middle. You might also look here, here and here for base maps.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 31, 2015)

What a great idea. Thanks for doing this.


----------

